

Parkinson's Patients Who Can't Walk Can Cycle - mhb
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/04/01/health/01parkinsons.html?hpw

======
statenjason
Reminds me of this dystonia case where the woman can hardly walk forwards or
speak properly, but seems fine when running
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uR5p_bD3uLc>

